# On our way to Venice in May... any suggestions. ideas, tips...?



## Elyzabeth (Mar 24, 2014)

One of the outstanding perks of living near London is the ease of obtaining reasonable travel rates.

We have been to Istanbul, Rome  Vienna and Knossos within the past couple of years,
 that would be prohibitively expensive to do from America.

I love the term "Fellow Travellers", too bad it took on such a nasty connotation during the Mc Carthy years.

Would be lovely to discuss to places we've been to with people who have been there as well.


----------



## Gael (Mar 24, 2014)

Same here in Ireland. The Irish are mad for Spain and it's a quick enough flight to get there while in the US it was a major one. But then again, the Caribbean is closer. Six of one, half dozen of another?

I do like that I'm so close to England and Scotland here. I can see Scotland on the horizon from the coastal drive near us. And been to London last year, just a half hour flight.

But to be honest I have little interest in countries aside from Ireland and the UK. Still exploring Ireland, my favorite land of all. 

To get back to the US is a long, expensive haul but I have to do it to see family periodically. The only part of the US I miss would be Vermont, my favorite US state.


----------

